# a rattling rear bumper?



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn, just like the title says, i bought 2 trunk kits of Fatmat and installed it mostly on the trunk lid(notorious) because of a rattling spoiler, now that problem is fixed but when the bass kicks, everything is nice except the rear bumper, something down there rattles HARD, and if i hold the bumper and pressure it againsts the car, it still rattles, which leads me to belive it might be the bumper stops, anyone know how to fix this or had a similar problem? this is very frustrating


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I had a similar problem. But I believe the sound came from underneath the car, by the spare tire well. I think that thing is actually shaking on my car. Its a much louder noise than I had before with my trunk lid rattling.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u know what, that might be whats causing the rattle, i'm confused and mad cuz i spent so much time fat matting my trunk and i thought for sure it would stop, what did u do to resolve your prob? thanks for replying


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I left it. I just dont have the money and patience to fix every new thing that pops up. These cars a big heap of shit metal that vibrates, and I dont think there is a way to stop every rattle without putting in a ton of money. I cant hear it from the inside, so it doesnt matter much to me. Sorry I cant be more helpful. Did you deaden the everything in the trunk though? Along with the trunk floor and the tire well?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *Did you deaden the everything in the trunk though? Along with the trunk floor and the tire well? *


no i actually didnt, i only deadened the trunk lid, and some part by the rear of the trunk bottom, most of the rattling was coming from the spoiler and license plate, now i notice the inside of the bumper, the other rattleing stopped, i might get expanding foam and foam the hell outta the inside of the bumper


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

one of my friends rear bumper broke itself off the day he finally hit a 150 lol.. i thought it was kinda funny so i just thought id tell ya


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

uh oh. when i get that 12" w7 powered by an 800 watt phoenix gold amp in my sentra im going to have a shitload of rattles to look forward to i'll bet. reading this post made me remember that my spare tire is covered up by the wall/ custom sub box in my trunk so when i do install the rest of my stereo im definately taking it out!!! not like i can get to it anyways if i get a flat. plus it'll lighten up my car. thanks for the helpful insights of the unfortunate impossible rattles.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

xt_out said:


> *uh oh. when i get that 12" w7 powered by an 800 watt phoenix gold amp in my sentra im going to have a shitload of rattles to look forward to i'll bet. reading this post made me remember that my spare tire is covered up by the wall/ custom sub box in my trunk so when i do install the rest of my stereo im definately taking it out!!! not like i can get to it anyways if i get a flat. plus it'll lighten up my car. thanks for the helpful insights of the unfortunate impossible rattles. *


read my other post about the rattling spoiler

the rattling license plate and spoiler have been fixed now tho thanks to like 2 layers of fatmat.......the rear bumper is weird because i got rear ended so i just came back from the hardware store with some 3 bottles of expanding foam and some sealant thing ready to seal any loose parts back there.......dammit


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

My spare tire rattled a whole lot, until I lined the spare tire bay with foam and carpet. solved the problem good.


----------

